# Online Internship from Elsevierhealth



## Loleina00 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello there,
Has anyone had any experience with this course?  My instructor told me it is a very good course and book.  Looking to get more experience and there is practically nothing in my area for internship, only in So Ca. I live in No CA.  Thanks!
www.elsevierhealth.com
Online Internship for Medical Coding.


----------



## ljgalindo (Mar 29, 2014)

I used it a couple of years ago and it is a great program. They even gave me a certificate for the hours worked on the program.


----------



## burklewc (Mar 30, 2014)

*Online Internship*

Hello, I was curious about this online internship. I went to the website and searched for information about this, but could not find it. Would you be willing to provide the source of this as the link provided does not make it clear.
Thank you,
Candace Burklew, CPC-A


----------



## tlubbehusen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Elsevier  online internship*

Hi I was wondering about this internship too.   can you post here or send me a PM to get my email address and email info to me?


----------



## zanalee (Apr 7, 2014)

Loleina00 said:


> Hello there,
> Has anyone had any experience with this course?  My instructor told me it is a very good course and book.  Looking to get more experience and there is practically nothing in my area for internship, only in So Ca. I live in No CA.  Thanks!
> www.elsevierhealth.com
> Online Internship for Medical Coding.



Do they have inpatient intern positions?


----------

